# Current Listening Vol IV



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

deprofundis said:


> Right now im lisening to* Dufay split cd whit Gilles Binchois,* ahh those franco-flemish godz!! im speechless, than after this im liisening to *Palestrina Missa papae marcelli *and give it another chance since i only had a naxos version,i might hails more Palestrina whit this version, just like his work from Brabant Ensemble and King Singer's, i rest my case... have a nice day or night depend on were you are on the panet dear TC users, and friends, please stay tune take care and join my groups or add me has a friend if you feel me, think im cool whatever..
> 
> :tiphat:


Ihave several groups your polical or religious views or atheism is not of my concern im a nihilist because i see anarchy as soft politic, in not leftist neither right's im centric purist in my political doctrine if sophistticated i dont care if your a communist or a nazi, god is ain't about putting label on persons, but i beleive in mutuel repesct, but on a religieous level like many Franco-Flemish composer i beleive and worship Virgin Mary, i honnor Jesus, and i bless the holy ghost.

If i would be on an atheistical view point, i would says im a yankee nothr american sepcimen m a bit excentric , i have ecletic taste , i have my own music.Anyway feel free to ask me has a friends or join my numerous groups, on Talk Classical.


----------

